# DIY protein skimmer?



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

I found a link for a DIY protein skimmer by danoreef. Has anyone tried or heard anything about these plans and if they work well or not? Here is the link to his site Danoreef.com DIY Protein Skimmer

I didnt wanna invest my time in trying to build my own skimmer before getting some feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't buy anything.

All you need is a chamber, with bubbles in and flow. Somewhere to collect the dirt at the top too. 

Skimming is actually very straight forwards. There are tons of free plans on the net, but they aren't really necessary once you understand the basic principle.


----------

